# 6D Mark II based on latest 5D Mark IV Rumor



## K (Mar 19, 2015)

If the latest 5D4 rumor holds true or is close to true -


This leaves room for the 6D2 to be more like the 5D3 was, following the previous trend.

At 9fps, the 6D2 could easily have 5 or even 6 and not be a threat.

At 28mp, the 6D2 could move up to 22MP give or take, and not challenge the 5D4's resolution. Possibly 24MP to match Nikon?

Video of course will not have any dual pixel or 4K. But should go up to 1080 at 60fps. Cleaner video.

The only area that would be in question is the autofocus system. Hard to say what it gets, I would wager the 19 point system to make sure it doesn't compete with the big boys. Just trying to think like Canon. But Canon will wake up and use the 61 point system because Nikon isn't scared to give 39 or 51 points. If they do go with the 61 point system, it will likely be the identical system from the 5D3 with none of the enhancements the 5DS has. Any chance Canon brings out a system somewhere between 19 and 61? Who knows. Debut that in the 6D2, then let that system trickle down to the successor of the 70D and others...

Dual card slots would be nice. 

Hope they keep the Wifi, and exclude an articulating screen.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 20, 2015)

Would not be surprised to see two replacements for the 6D price wise there is a big gap between the 6D and 5D MKIII. The 5D MKIV I would wager will creep up to be around $500/$700 less than the 5DS which could allow the 6D to go up and then pitch a lower priced full-frame camera at current 6D pricing in much the same way we see with the 750/760D cameras the differences will be rear screens & maybe AF/frame rate or maybe toggle vs d pad.


----------



## meanstreak (Mar 20, 2015)

K said:


> If the latest 5D4 rumor holds true or is close to true -
> 
> 
> This leaves room for the 6D2 to be more like the 5D3 was, following the previous trend.
> ...



Take the current 6D, add a 30-ish all cross-point autofocus system with 7FPS then make the price $2199 and I'm pre-ordering. Just please get it to me in time for the August start to the football season!


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 20, 2015)

K said:


> Hope they keep the Wifi, and exclude an articulating screen.



Why are some people against an articulating screen? Is it because it may unnecessarily bump up the price tag? I wouldn't mind some 200-400 € more for this feature. 

Btw.: If the 6D mark II doens't feature at least a tilting screen like the Nikon D750 I won't buy it (or will probably change to Sony FF mirrorless altogether but for other reasons too). Yes, I'm just waiting for Canon to put their first tilting-screen in a fullframe, no matter if it's a 6D II or something else 

I've used the WiFi capability of my 6D w/ my smartphone several times, it works, but I can tell everyone that this doesn't supersede a fully articulating display, not even a tilt-only one. That's for sure.


----------



## OMD (Mar 20, 2015)

If it had the dual pixel autofocus and a tiltable touchscreen like the 70D as well as 1080 at 60 fps I'd probably get it. For the OP and others, why are you so certain it won't have the dual pixel autofocus? You're probably right but it's frustrating how unbelievably stingy Canon has been with this technology. For people with an interest in video everything is geared towards making you step up to their Cinema line, but I don't have the money for those cameras.


----------



## Good24 (Mar 21, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> Why are some people against an articulating screen?



I only speak for myself but I suspect others may agree. I'm an old school SLR shooter. If you're not bringing the camera up to your face, holding it up with your left hand, right hand on the trigger, squinting one eye, looking through the viewfinder with another eye ... then you're not shooting an SLR. 

I had a Sony PC-9 mini-DV camcorder once. it was awesome. that's what I think of when I think of a flip out screen and/or articulating screen. It's more for video and it's more targeted for a wider population of consumers. 

An SLR is a specialty item. There are plenty of great rangefinders, mirrorless, point and shoots that may be better suited for an articulating screen. I just don't associate articulating screen with the SLR (and DSLR) experience. Don't need it, don't want it. 

And I do want a 6D Mark II (you know, my version of it) - which is just the same old 6D but with the 19-pt. AF system of the 7D or perhaps even better AF.


----------



## adventureous (Mar 21, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > Hope they keep the Wifi, and exclude an articulating screen.
> ...




I watched this video about unboxing a 7D but about 7 minutes in they talk about the moving screens and why one person liked it and one was glad the better bodies do not have them. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywU9TPDQGtY Personally I have never used one but it seems to be desired by people shooting video.


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 21, 2015)

@ good24;

I also shoot with film sometimes (Minolta Dynax 505si) and it's a great feeling. When shooting with my 6D, 90% - 95% of the time I'm using the optical viewfinder. What I feel is that people like you don't want to see the certain (powerful) benefits of an articulating screen. It's almost saying I'm a bloody beginner because I am appreciating useful technologies like these. 

Since I've been shooting with a 600D I'm missing that articulating display on my 6D sometimes. It'd be too less of a real upgrade to me if the 6D II would only feature things I don't really need for my shooting style (like more AF points or more FPS just to give examples). Better high iso performance or DR would also be too less of an upgrade since I can make wonderful images with my 6D. It's not always about the technical performance. In my opinion, it's more of an esthetic question and how you compose your picture - and sometimes, a tilting screen can help out a lot without getting "down&dirty" or having to buy and use additional equipment for your optical VF.

Let's see what Canon can do. At the end I have to decide if the 6D II will be a worthy upgrade for me - if not, I'm sure there will be plenty of other options for me to choose.



adventureous said:


> I watched this video about unboxing a 7D but about 7 minutes in they talk about the moving screens and why one person liked it and one was glad the better bodies do not have them. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywU9TPDQGtY Personally I have never used one but it seems to be desired by people shooting video.



If I was a dedicated video enthusiast, I wouldn't use a DSLR. I'd buy something that's specifically designed for capturing video.


----------



## gargamel (Mar 22, 2015)

I just found, that the 6D has been de-listed by some big dealers, here (Germany).
Might it be, that the 6D2 is already just around the corner, sooner than anyone would have expected? 

Just kidding, they probably are all clueless, how to deal with the latest changes in currency exchange rates between EUR and USD, and therefore were reluctant to fill up their stocks.

Regarding features that would be nice in a 6D2, I'd welcome dual-pixel AF and a touch-sensitive screen, so that I could use contrast AF and trigger the shot with my finger tip. I would use the OVF 90% of the time, and I have all kinds of sympathy for some of the posts, here. But I also have used a 70D, before ich died , and I was surprised, how much I used the live-view mode and how often I just tapped on the screen with my finger-tip instead of pushing down the button. I found three practical advantages of this method that I won't like to miss in a future camera: (1) AF is very precise. (2) No need to first move the AF field and then trigger the shot --- this can be done with just one finger-tip at once. (3) You see what you get, as the screen simulates the effects of your settings, such as exposure comensation etc.
Talking of which, another featureI would like to see in Canon cameras out-of-the-box (and not added by Magic Lantern), at last: is focus peaking, and generally better support for manual focusing. It's possible to implement these features for SLRs as well as it can be done for mirror-less systems. And finally: Please, let's get rid of grid screens --- please allow for an electronic grid in the view finder, like every (!) other camera, and not only on the screen. It is ridiculous, that I would have to replace the focusing screen in the 6D with the grid screen from my old (also dead) 5D in order to be able to align the camera with straight lines when composing. Please, Canon, come on, it's 2015!

BTW, the back screen wouldn't have to be articulating, though, on a full-frame model, IMHO. While I liked to use the fully articulating screen on the 70D a technician told me that this was one of the reasons why the 60D and 70D come back to Canon more often than other models....


----------



## TeT (Mar 22, 2015)

please stop, all these expectations are going to make us cry when the actual 6DII comes...

don't construct it based on the 5dIV, but on based on the 70D without the 1/8000 shutter speed. If the 5DIV gets 1/16000 or more we might get 1/8000 on the 6DII.

DR & ISO performance will improve on technology alone. The AF points & performance will improve because the lesser cameras have improved.


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 22, 2015)

gargamel said:


> BTW, the back screen wouldn't have to be articulating, though, on a full-frame model, IMHO. While I liked to use the fully articulating screen on the 70D a technician told me that this was one of the reasons why the 60D and 70D come back to Canon more often than other models....



Yea that might be the case. But it's because I think most people are absolutely careless with their equipment they have and/or they are too frequently using things like an articulating screen. You don't have to play around with the display all the time. 

As I've said I'm using the optical VF 90% of the time but sometimes I just wish I've had a tilt-able display. Maybe tilt-able displays are less susceptible for damage than the fully articulating ones. Nikon did it with the D750, so Canon should also be able to deliver something similar. Why not? It's disappointing to see that others have a tilt-able display with a fullframe sensor (Sony, Nikon...) and Canon has nothing to offer in this case. What a pity.

I believe this will change in the near future.


----------



## Lee Jay (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm wondering if the 6DII won't be just a full-frame version of the T6s.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 25, 2015)

Evidently the 6D is still selling well so maybe the replacement is some time off.


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 26, 2015)

OMD said:


> If it had the dual pixel autofocus and a tiltable touchscreen like the 70D as well as 1080 at 60 fps I'd probably get it. For the OP and others, why are you so certain it won't have the dual pixel autofocus? You're probably right but it's frustrating how unbelievably stingy Canon has been with this technology. For people with an interest in video everything is geared towards making you step up to their Cinema line, but I don't have the money for those cameras.



I tend to feel that DPAF and an articulating screen go hand in hand. I don't shoot video and use the viewfinder 99% of the time. However, there are times where I'm either getting an overhead shot or something close to the ground and the flip out screen works well, with DPAF. Otherwise like on the current 6D, and it's incredibly slow contrast only autofocus in liveview, it isn't worth it, toooo slow.

So in short, the articulating screen is not worth it if it isn't combined with something along the lines of DPAF.

AND, like others, that is a "nice to have" feature but would much rather have better focus sytem (19 point cross type), 1/8000th shutter, faster flash sync, etc. way before DPAF and/or the flip out screen.

6D side note: That shutter button is very mushy. I'm so glad I use BBF otherwise it would drive me nuts. Contrast that to the 70D which has a nice half-way point when slightly depressed.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 26, 2015)

The 6D2 is rumored to move upmarket, the 5D3 sells for just over $2K right now, if they wanted to Canon could change nothing but the badge from 5D3 to 6D2 and top plate to plastic and call it a day.
Come to think of it the 5D2 and 6D were in exactly the same position.
Of course the 6D2 will be a new body design and have wi-fi but I have no reason to think the specs will be any worse.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 26, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> I'm wondering if the 6DII won't be just a full-frame version of the T6s.


Strange as it may seem, is not a bad idea.  :

AF phase detection with 19 cross-type points.
Live view with faster continuous focus.
LCD touchscreen articulated.
Price below $ 2000 at launch.

I would definitely go for it


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 27, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> So in short, the articulating screen is not worth it if it isn't combined with something along the lines of DPAF.



Ah, so you are one of the people that use autofocus when using the liveview mode? When I'm using the display I am only using manual focus in that case to get exactly what I want. 



Luds34 said:


> AND, like others, that is a "nice to have" feature but would much rather have better focus sytem (19 point cross type), 1/8000th shutter, faster flash sync, etc. way before DPAF and/or the flip out screen.



I'd prefer the tilting display over the other features. Better AF system or faster shooting would be zero upgrade for me as I'm doing landscape-astrophotography most of the time.

Maybe the 5D line is better suited for people like you. At least the 6D line wasn't made for anything fast but I can assure everyone that it isn't slow either. Things will improve but the 6D mark II will probably target the same audience as before.



Luds34 said:


> 6D side note: That shutter button is very mushy. I'm so glad I use BBF otherwise it would drive me nuts. Contrast that to the 70D which has a nice half-way point when slightly depressed.



I didn't experience any problems with the 6D shutter. Maybe it's something to get used to.



Lee Jay said:


> I'm wondering if the 6DII won't be just a full-frame version of the T6s.



That'd be great... but this probably won't be the case. I guess it's a challenge to integrate such a big mirror into a body as small as the rebel. It's not impossible but unlikely 

Maybe Canon splits up the 6D line like they did with the 5D.
Would love to see a "6DSa" with rebel body size & weight and improved sensitivity for deep red / infrared color... and a tilt-able display  

Let's see what Canon is capable of.

"with canon, you can."


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 30, 2015)

The 5DMK4 and the 6D MKII may arrive at the same time!


----------



## cosmopotter (Apr 1, 2015)

As an owner of both a 6D and 70D I have to say that if you made the 70D with a FF sensor, I'd buy it. I think at the "enthusiast" level the tilt/flip screen is not a problem and as many have pointed out, it is excellent for video work as well as low angle/high angle shooting. I loaned my 70D to my brother and as much as I love my 6D, I missed it. The 6D is my primary camera for portraits and landscape but the 70D is better for video and sports stills. Combine the two and you'd have a good camera. Make it 24MP with RAW video output, 60P, etc and it would be a great "enthusiast" camera.


----------



## RGF (Apr 1, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> The 5DMK4 and the 6D MKII may arrive at the same time!



Haven't you heard that Canon will be giving a free 6D M2 with every 5D M4?

Plus they will include a lifetime supply of memory cards to sweeten the deal :-*


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 2, 2015)

Good24 said:


> Crosswind said:
> 
> 
> > Why are some people against an articulating screen?
> ...



I guess everybody has a preference. For me the articulated screen is fantastic for when the camera is mounted on a tripod, and even in some hand held positions. I'm getting old and would rather not lay with my face in the dirt trying to see through the viewfinder. For this old man, the articulating screen is a Godsend. On the other hand: I do often worry about breaking it off... the screen, that is.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 2, 2015)

gargamel said:


> BTW, the back screen wouldn't have to be articulating, though, on a full-frame model, IMHO. While I liked to use the fully articulating screen on the 70D a technician told me that this was one of the reasons why the 60D and 70D come back to Canon more often than other models....


I would be interesting to know what the reported problems with 70D/60D articulating screen are as well as their likely causes. Is it through normal use or accidental damage? If it is through accidental damage then you can exercise appropriate caution in order to mitigate the risks.

P.S. I've had my 60D for a number of years now and the only problems are a worn handgrip and a fine scratch on the rear LCD. The only repairs I needed were to the camera's hotshoe where a metal plate mysteriously vanished.


----------



## JohnBran (Apr 15, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> @ good24;
> 
> I also shoot with film sometimes (Minolta Dynax 505si) and it's a great feeling. When shooting with my 6D, 90% - 95% of the time I'm using the optical viewfinder. What I feel is that people like you don't want to see the certain (powerful) benefits of an articulating screen. It's almost saying I'm a bloody beginner because I am appreciating useful technologies like these.
> 
> ...



+1

Totally agree. i want to move to FF and have been waiting to see what canon will do with 6DMkII. Current 6D doesn't meet my requirements. (single cross AF and no tilting screen)


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 15, 2015)

It's comforting to see so much interest in a tilting screen on a full frame body.
I'm getting frustrated enough not having one recently that I almost don't care what the rest of the specs are, but a 5D3 with fully articulating screen would be my go-to camera.
Maybe I should just go ahead and forget about everything else and go straight for the T6i, sad to say but dang it you can't frame anything when your lens is six feet in the air facing down.
I'm in front of or beside the camera way more than behind it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 16, 2015)

9VIII said:


> It's comforting to see so much interest in a tilting screen on a full frame body.
> I'm getting frustrated enough not having one recently that I almost don't care what the rest of the specs are, but a 5D3 with fully articulating screen would be my go-to camera.
> Maybe I should just go ahead and forget about everything else and go straight for the T6i, sad to say but dang it you can't frame anything when your lens is six feet in the air facing down.
> I'm in front of or beside the camera way more than behind it.



I have no real interest in a tilting screen, but then when I want a better view I use a CamRanger.


----------



## sega62 (Apr 16, 2015)

9VIII said:


> It's comforting to see so much interest in a tilting screen on a full frame body.
> I'm getting frustrated enough not having one recently that I almost don't care what the rest of the specs are, but a 5D3 with fully articulating screen would be my go-to camera.
> Maybe I should just go ahead and forget about everything else and go straight for the T6i, sad to say but dang it you can't frame anything when your lens is six feet in the air facing down.
> I'm in front of or beside the camera way more than behind it.



I would not get the articulated screen.
I think it looks real funny, i prefer the look of the 5D3, but i understand that some people would want it.


----------

